# Just disconnected DirecTV



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I just disconnected my DirecTV and went back to Dish... I've got to say that the retention department over there is very tenacious! Before they finally gave up on me, I had been offered a cheaper package and a few months of free service. While I like Dish Network better than I liked DirecTV, I don't recall having a rep fall all over me to keep my service active. Dish might want to take note of that - make it easier (and cheaper) to switch back, and they might see some great rewards!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah when I canceled my DirecTV they did everything to keep me as a customer, from free equipment to free services.

I know many people who canceled Dish Network who were never offered a things, instead they were told they would have to pay a $25 fee is they decide to come back.

Thats a great way to get you to come back punish you with a $25 penalty. Smarten up Dish Network.


----------



## catman (Jun 27, 2002)

The person who installs both dishnetwork and directv has seen , a increase for directv instead of dish . Since , the locals went on for directv , he has been MORE busy then before . He has told his men that Deer hunting may have to be put on hold . Madison , wi is to be on in nov.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Welcome back to the light, Neil!  :lol:


----------



## american_2000 (May 17, 2003)

Neil, buddy, Im so disappointed! Were you having trouble with your system??


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Why would Dish worry about customer retention when they continue to pick up market share on direct tv? I think this attitude will only change when Dish stops increasing their market share.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I wasn't having trouble with D*... I just never really liked the service I got. I had 2 UTV's and loved them, but they were a dead product and I definitely didn't like tivo. There was just nothing there to place D* as a clear winner over E*.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Neil, is that why the "dish" on your railroad signal keeps swinging back and forth?


----------



## Augie #70 (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Neil Derryberry _
> *I wasn't having trouble with D*... I just never really liked the service I got. I had 2 UTV's and loved them, but they were a dead product and I definitely didn't like tivo. There was just nothing there to place D* as a clear winner over E*. *


What were your gripes with TIVO?


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

As far as UTV being a "dead" product, I have three RCA UTV's and they still work and work flawlessly. We received a fantastic new upgrade on April 28th which added some great new features. New units may not be being produced, but the support is still there, and the product works better than when I bought my first unit two years ago. 

I helped my nephew install a new Hughes HDVR2 last weekend and I must say that it is a great product as well. 

So let me get this straight, if you want two dual-tuner PVR's from Dish, you'll have to shell out about $1000, plus pay them $25 to re-join their service. Appearantly you did what you thought was best, but I don't get it. :shrug:


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juan ellitinez _
> *Why would Dish worry about customer retention when they continue to pick up market share on direct tv? I think this attitude will only change when Dish stops increasing their market share. *


They should be worried about retention because new customers are easy to come by when you offer then tons of free or subsidized stuff. The profit margin for new customers is quite low compared to an existing customer (past their original commitment) whose monthy fees are much more profitable. Longp-term customers are where the profits are, no in the newbies.


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *
> 
> Thats a great way to get you to come back punish you with a $25 penalty. Smarten up Dish Network. *


Actually, Dish offered to waive my $25 penalty and that I was invited to come back anytime. Though I do agree with you Scott. Some people will end up paying $250+ in cancellation fees and then if they decide to come back, will have to pay another $25. I would think the companies would be doing anything to get new customers.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

And what equipment did we get from DISH, Neil?


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Neil Derryberry _
> * There was just nothing there to place D* as a clear winner over E*. *


Not even the new HDTV package? Or the lack of a downgrade fee? Sunday ticket? Better PQ? Name based recording on PVR's?

My opinion is exactly the opposite of yours incidentally - there is nothing in there to place E* as the clear winner over D*. But, as they say, some like PC's some like Mac's....


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raj2001 _
> *
> 
> Not even the new HDTV package? Or the lack of a downgrade fee? Sunday ticket? Better PQ? Name based recording on PVR's?
> ...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If Dish does not get the locals here before Direct does then a lot of my customers will probably be switching over to Dish and then they will give me a horrible disconnect rating and not many would want Dish.

Also I had a customer tell me that Dish told them that they were not allowed to disconnect without a reason and would not shut his service off. He was pretty upset about that. Good thing I know the customer well enough and made friends with him or I would probably be hearing threats like I have had before because of Dish CSR's.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *If Dish does not get the locals here before Direct does then a lot of my customers will probably be switching over to Dish and then they will give me a horrible disconnect rating and not many would want Dish.
> 
> Also I had a customer tell me that Dish told them that they were not allowed to disconnect without a reason and would not shut his service off. He was pretty upset about that. Good thing I know the customer well enough and made friends with him or I would probably be hearing threats like I have had before because of Dish CSR's. *


You need a reason Why I heard once a dish costomer always a dish Subcriber

Thank god i have Directv

No Merger No merger I think it worked :lol:


----------



## mattb (Apr 29, 2002)

Ive seen both D* (my friend had D* and Sunday Ticket) and E* I have had an subscription to E* in the past, my selling reasons on E* where superstations and easy intergration into Skyangel which I also have a lifetime subscription too...

I think it all depends on what people want, if they want sports, they tend to lean to D* but if they want supers or tons of shopping and P.I. Channels they lean to E* I do I do like the PI stuff


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juan ellitinez _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mattb _
> *I think it all depends on what people want, if they want sports, they tend to lean to D* but if they want supers or tons of shopping and P.I. Channels they lean to E* I do I do like the PI stuff  *


Well I live in New York so "superstations" are pretty much a moot point for me.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raj2001 _
> *
> 
> Well I live in New York so "superstations" are pretty much a moot point for me. *


???? There's a superstation out of Boston and Los Angeles. Do you get those automatically in New York?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2003)

no, but 2 of the five supers are NY affiliates. WWOR and WPIX. So why spend 3 bucks on 3 channels.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer _
> *no, but 2 of the five supers are NY affiliates. WWOR and WPIX. So why spend 3 bucks on 3 channels. *


Exactly. And what's the big deal with "superstations" anyway? I have TiVo to timeshift, and the primetime lineup is essentially the same across all markets.


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raj2001 _
> *
> 
> Exactly. And what's the big deal with "superstations" anyway? I have TiVo to timeshift, and the primetime lineup is essentially the same across all markets. *


I've wondered this myself -- especially when the vast majority of programming minus sports and whatnot is already on WGN and TBS.


----------



## CrankyYankee (Feb 19, 2003)

I live in Vermont. A local Direct & Dish dealer puts the empty cardboard boxes from the installs on the back porch of his business for trash pickup.
Since Dish has started offering the Vermont stations(Direct does not offer them) I have yet to see a DirectTV box on his back porch.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raj2001 _
> *
> 
> Exactly. And what's the big deal with "superstations" anyway? I have TiVo to timeshift, and the primetime lineup is essentially the same across all markets. *


The only big deal is in markets like mine where there are not local WB/UPN stations. I have a low power UPN but not a WB station here. If I had a local WB (and a stronger UPN -- a bit of static) I probably would not subscribe to the superstations.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The big deal about the supers for me is their novelity factor, It's something other the Buffalo TV. I don't watch much WB or UPN programming, but the endless re runs of Home Improvement and local news from somewhere other then here are nice.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raj2001 _
> *Exactly. And what's the big deal with "superstations" anyway? I have TiVo to timeshift, and the primetime lineup is essentially the same across all markets. *


Your objection hints at part of the big deal. The primetime lineup is on at the same time as every other channel's. Unless you have more than one recorder, or a dual tuner DVR, you will have to give something up. Having that lineup available from a different time zone gives you more options for resolving schedule conflicts.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Yeah when I canceled my DirecTV they did everything to keep me as a customer, from free equipment to free services.
> 
> I know many people who canceled Dish Network who were never offered a things, instead they were told they would have to pay a $25 fee is they decide to come back.
> ...


I was one of those people. I, the beginning of June cancelled E*. That lasted about a week while we discovered how dismal OTA television was. I called E* about reconnecting and they offered me.....

$25 reconnect fee + 2 months advance payment for a total of about $90 to rejoin.

I talked to DirecTV. I had had DirecTV when Bell Atlantic carried it and basically cancelled it because of problems with Bell ATlantic rather than D*. I was still on their database so they couldn't offer me a new subscriber rate. They did offer me a one room installation with a second receiver for an added $49. When I said I would have to check with my wife and would call them back, they arranged for me to receive the second receiver at no additional cost.

When I called to activate programming I asked if I qualified for the two months of Total Choice plus with locals , the current promotion. I didn't, which was fine, however the rep arranged for two months of Showtime so that I would have something extra.

With programming very similar (in fact D* has Hallmark on the Total Choice level which makes my wife happy as she loves the Saturday afternoon Oaters) the extra distance that D* was willing to go was very greatly appreciated.


----------

